# winning the arms race



## anth45 (Mar 4, 2004)

just bought a book "winning the arms race" by Charles Poliquin. has anyone read this book and tried the different workouts. the program lasts for six months, most of the exercises are supersetted with another.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

TBH I've got better growth in my arms since I stopped doing isolation exercises.

My biceps have responded well to compound work (weighted chins/heavy rows/deadlifts, the same goes for my tris where I have used close-grip bench presses and heavy dips. My biceps get hammered enough of back day and my triceps are mashed on chest day.

Sometimes I don't even feel the need to train my arms (but I do anway!)

Jock


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

charles poliquin, is that the guy that did the beast evolved training system?

If it is, he is awesome. I put 1/2 inch on my arms doing what he done in about 1 month.

i havnt read his book but would really like to. Where can i see it on the net so i can buy it?

I really like Charles, i know a lot of people that have had outstanding results following his advice, top guy!


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Jock - I echo what you have said about Arms... I've stopped doing any Isolation exercises for them - I just do a 4 day routine:

Day 1

Chest

5 sets flat bench - start at 12 reps and end up with the last set at 4 - and on the days I am tryign to push my weights up (about once per month) I'll do an extra set and try and get 2 reps.

4 sets of 10 weigthed dips

4 sets of incline bench.

Day2

Back

5 sets of Deadlifts - starting at 10 reps and then ending up with 4 - much the same as I do bench.

4 sets of bent over rows

4 sets of pulldowns

Day 3

Legs.

All I am doing at the moment is Squats.

5 sets and that is it. I am still recovering from a knee problem.

Day 4

Shoulders.

5 sets of military presses - done in the same way as I do bench.

4 sets of side lat raises

3 sets of rear delt flys

4 sets of upright rows

My arms have improved since I dropped my Arm day.


----------



## anth45 (Mar 4, 2004)

killer i got the book off www.amazon.com i had to get it from usa couldnt really find it in the uk. ive just recieved his other book "modern trends in strength training" havent had time to read it yet tho.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

okay, have a read and post up what you think about it, i think i might buy some books of his, his results are undeniable, nobody can argue with them.


----------



## anth45 (Mar 4, 2004)

i havent started the arm routine yet but ive completed one workout using one of the programs in the strength training book. the book is aimed at coaches.its not a book for beginners. basically all this book aims at is reps and sets. it is an interesting read tho and helps you understand why we do a certain number of reps and sets. after trying one of the programs in the book today i felt that i had worked the targeted muscles well. the author explains that each program should only be used for 6 weeks then a change should take place this is because the body adapts to a given routine in six workouts or fewer which would mean a stall in progress. i have heard from guys at the gym that training routines should be changed but didnt know when. i would give this book 6/10.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I am the king of change. If I am set on one routine (and I am not) I would switch it every 5 workouts. Just something I have read in the past. I like to read diverse things. Jame Titor comes to mind.

DG's why dont you switch workout 3 with workout 4? It gives your shoulders more time to rest.


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

my arms arms are 18in and i dont train them directly, i wish i could get my mates talked into this, 20 sets plus for bis.....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Some guys just like to work arms I quess. I do about 6 sets for both and my tries are still sore for 3 days.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I thionk that until you have packed on some sise on your biceps then overtraining them is very easy and im sure most people do this for a good portion of their bodybuilding life. I love arm day more than any other but its allways a pain doing chest 2-3 days later as you normally end up hitting bis and tris again.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Winger - I sometimes change the days around - it depends on my schedule - I sometimes train Sholders the day after chest - It means I train lighter on my sholders but I get more rest to hit them harder the following week - I echo what you say about change - I often switch things around depending on how I am feeling and how I am finding a workout - some days I add more sets/exercises, others I drop some out I believe that one of the most important aspects is to learn to listen to your body.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

i dont take to this over-training arms, as you hit them on back day & chest day as well, for the reason of poor growth.

If that was strictly the case then your shoulders wouldn't grow either as you work them not only on your shoulders routine but also your back day & chest day especially, but I don't hear anybody moaning on about poor delts.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

In part, you may have a point, but remember that the Sholders are much larger musclegroup than your Arms, and when you train back and chest you the sholders assist - where as witht eh arms they are acting as mre than just assisitors, tri's are one of the primary muscles when benching as are bi's when doing pulldowns rows etc.

I agree that the Anterior delt is hit pretty hard from a chest routine but the rest of the delt is not hit, in fact I find the rear delt one of the hardest groups to hit.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

If I was starting out all over again I'd do a three day split based aorund the 3 main compound exercies - Bench press, Squat and deadlift.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

damagedgoods said:


> If I was starting out all over again I'd do a three day split based aorund the 3 main compound exercies - Bench press, Squat and deadlift.


yep, compounds are the secrets to gaining mass along with diet, rest etc.

One thing that bothers me though, is the amount of beginners to bobybuilding that feel intimidated to use compound exercises. I used to be the same, but they really are a must to gaining mass.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

You are sooooo right - the number of times I see people come into the gym - wanting to get big - they go nuts on the cable crossovers, pec dec and other isolation exrecises - overtrain massively and then quit after about a month due to injury or just because they feel they aren't achiving anything!

I am alwys willing to offer advice, and when asked by these guys what they are doign wrong I go over their routines with them.... 20+ sets for arms etc is all I ever hear - and it is because they get it from either one of the 'fitness instructors' or out of men's helth.... I tell them what they are doing wrong and then get looked at like I'm from mars....

To get big it is compound all the way..... just look at some one like Ronnie Coleman - now the guy is a moster but he and Dorian haev always advocated compund exrercises.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Totally agree with what has been said here, I don't think some people will ever learn....

Then again I don't think some people want to learn, they prefer to pose in the mirror doing curls etc rather than get in the power rack and deadlift etc.....Heavy compound exercises just don't have the glamour.

Recently I was in my gym doing a pretty tough leg session (Squats/Leg Presses/SLDL's) and a guy came over to me and asked my to spot him doing incline benches, he had a fairly decent physique but nothing spectacular. I said yeah sure no problem.

When he had finished his set he started to make polite conversation - "I see you do a lot of barbell work, are you a powerlifter?"

I almost burst into laughter....!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

some people have to train their arms to get them to grow, I tried the no direct arm training method a few years ago and it didn't work for me, I actually lost some arm size.

at least 6 sets for biceps and 6 for triceps for me.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

For me whether I train them or not they stay the same size except for when I go on cycle. Now almost all the development in my arms has come from gear.

Shoulders too.

That I pretty much keeped. Hey, Ill take it any way I can get it.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hackskii said:


> For me whether I train them or not they stay the same size except for when I go on cycle. Now almost all the development in my arms has come from gear.
> 
> Shoulders too.
> 
> That I pretty much keeped. Hey, Ill take it any way I can get it.


that cant be good hacks?!. You go cold turkey if you train naturally now huh?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

He talks about doing another but I think he is just talking. Looks like hard work and diet for now. Hey that is what most of us have to do.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh forget that. As I type I am thinking of a good cycle

Well, maybe an expensive cycle of primo and anavar

I still have alot of gear left over and might do another cycle but I dont look fwd to it as I used to.

Recoup is murder on me. I might be too old for this anyway.

I do like HGH alot and this I will consider BIG TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Oh forget that. As I type I am thinking of a good cycle
> 
> Well, maybe an expensive cycle of primo and anavar
> 
> ...


HGH would be ideal in your situation & age now, at worst, it'll keep you looking young, thats got to be a bonus with the ladies, and in the end isnt that all that matters?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

definetly


----------

